# Plug for belt cover?



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

So when i replaced my stock belt with my new HL belt i noticed that yet another one of the plugs for my belt cover was melted about half way off.... this is the second one, what could cause this? i'm thinkin that it's probably why my belt was slippin in the first place. :thinking:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you talkin the drain plug?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

what size pipe did you use for your belt exhaust when you snorkeled it


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah Phree

and Phishy i used 2". I did everything like it said to in the directions from this site


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you got some serious heat in there for some reason.
You got the proper belt deflection? A loose belt will heat up quite a bit.
Anything plugged the snork?


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

have you noticed anything different as far as the airflow coming from the exhaust tube, is it still blowin hard as usual?


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Phree what do u mean by Deflection? Think i might have fixed that when i put on the new belt? and nothin is pluggin the snork as far as i can tell

and Phishy i haven't noticed anything different


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

deflection is the slack in the belt from a straight line between the top of the two sheaves. should be just shy of 1 inch with 13 pounds pressing down on the belt between the 2 sheaves


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ah gotcha, thanks for explaing it. I'll take a look at that next time i get a chance. I'm still learning my way around a bike. after this i have to figure out the carbs


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Get the belt to give a slightly audible squeal when you put it in gear. When you stop even for a minute shift to neutral.


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

So I've figured out the mystery of the missing half of my drain plug for my CVT cover... I must have broke it off when i pulled out the plug to see if water was in it and when i put it back in it popped out inside the cover, then got lodged somewhere in my snorks or something cuz when i gunned on it playing around after adjusting the cabs a little last weekend the other half came out of my CVT exhaust snork and hit me in the face.

I stopped quick because i just knew it was a piece of that new HL belt! lol


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yeah those plugs are a ***** to put back in dry. spit works wonders


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

phIshy said:


> yeah those plugs are a ***** to put back in dry. spit works wonders


I could say something right now but I'll pass.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I was going to as well but passed. LOL


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i see a few of us think the same way lol


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

I use pliers to put my plug back in lol.


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I put a small amount of die electric grease on mine , just makes it a bit easier to remove and put back in .


----------



## Tempsho (May 28, 2010)

BrutemanAl said:


> I put a small amount of die electric grease on mine , just makes it a bit easier to remove and put back in .


x2

A little bit of lube goes a long way!


----------



## bluemonkey (Jun 22, 2011)

Tempsho said:


> x2
> 
> A little bit of lube goes a long way!



all truth!!!!!:saevilw:


----------

